# Unable to get ipv6 working



## thegolum35 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I am currently trying to have IPv6 connectivity on my FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE box. To do this, I followed http://borderworlds.dk/blog/20120122-00.html as I want an autoconfiguration. But all I get is a local link IPv6 (fe80*). I thought IPv6 support was not enabled in my kernel but I get an IPv6 local link so that support is included.

How could I get IPv6 connectivity working_?_

Thank you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 3, 2013)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> I am currently trying to have IPv6 connectivity on my FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE box. To do this, I followed http://borderworlds.dk/blog/20120122-00.html as I want an autoconfiguration.


Personally I'd recommend looking into the FreeBSD handbook since you can be sure that it contains information which is both up to date and verified.

You can immediately see some differences between the two when it comes to auto configuration, so I suspect that the instructions you're following are incorrect.

Just in case; do keep in mind that if you're using auto configuration then there has to be something available on your network which provides IPv6 addresses.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Your gateway machine needs to have rtadvd(8) running for autoconfiguration to work. There are other ways of doing it but you must have something that sends Router Advertisements.


----------

